# Tire Chains



## bingo296 (Nov 23, 2012)

i drive a hyundai elantra 2009 with tire size p195 / 65r / 15. can anyone recommend what kind of snow tire chains i should buy? i found a website that has several choices and i was unsure which kind i need. thanks

here is a link to the site that has the choices http://www.tirechain.com/P195-65R-15.htm


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 23, 2012)

The company I work for makes and sells tire chains, amongst other things.  PM me and I'll give you some contact info.

I'd tell you which ones are best but I work in a different department, so I don't really know. :lol:
-Brian


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally?  I'd just go the snow tire route.  I tried going with chains one winter and while they worked, it's really not worth it if you live any sort of distance from the mountain.  It slows your driving speed down, they are loud and even the really easy ones to put on are still a pain in the ass.  I forget which kind I had, but they were supposed to be the easiest to install.  You still had to take your gloves off to do it and end up freezing your hands working them on in the snow.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll second DHS on this one. In the northeast, a good set of snow tires is all you need.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump how much for basic easy chains, my tires are going and don't have money for snow tires. And if I travel couple hours on the highway will that kill my car?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bump how much for basic easy chains, my tires are going and don't have money for snow tires. And if I travel couple hours on the highway will that kill my car?



OMG no!! Hell no!! If you drive over 35 mph for any amount of time you risk losing your fenders. My friend did that, the chains came off and destroyed his wheels wells and fenders even though he pulled over immediately.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> OMG no!! Hell no!! If you drive over 35 mph for any amount of time you risk losing your fenders. My friend did that, the chains came off and destroyed his wheels wells and fenders even though he pulled over immediately.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
But my car is pretty much destroyed, so just put them on before I get to the mountain roads?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2013)

Check Craigslist for used snows.


----------



## gottabelight (Jan 5, 2013)

snow tires are way better...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2013)

So I skip the chains, and try looking at snow tires online in a few weeks when I can afford it, thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## bruno1 (Jan 6, 2013)

thule has tire chains, supposedly very easy to put on and they have a video on how to. Pricey tho, i think $450 for a set


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

bruno1 said:


> thule has tire chains, supposedly very easy to put on and they have a video on how to. Pricey tho, i think $450 for a set





Thanks, for that price I could get snow tires. I think I will either keep going to Elk know snow chains needed their yet, and take a bus to mountains this year, my car is becoming a PITA to drive anyway.


----------

